# Found banded pigeon Smithtown, Long Island



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

There's been quite a few calls lately at the animal hospital where I work about found pigeons 

Tonight a woman called and said a lovely white pigeon walked through the door of the kitchen at the hotel where she was working lol. She brought the pigeon in and I took it home. 

It's a smaller bird, I'm guessing about 260 grams. All white except for one colored feather on the neck. It has a head crest , pale blue eyes (I forget what that's called), and a long beak. Clean legs. It's a long faced crested something or other  I will post pictures tomorrow.

It seems healthy, just a bit thin and the poop was a bit loose, not bad. It can fly. Eating, drinking, very alert. It has a green band that says LIDF 8 07 358. I tried googling the letters but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you sure that those letters/numbers are the only thing on the band? It LOOKS like it could be an NPA band, although I checked the NPA web site and didn't find anything matching those letters. I'm thinking they stand for Long Island Domestic Flight.........but haven't come up with anything as far as a club........, plus, I don't THINK domestic flights are white........but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

OK Here's a couple of photos 

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2162728620044516462FNtpQg?vhost=good-times
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2931426650044516462FBcDRH?vhost=good-times

Any idea what type of pigeon this is? It's cute!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think it's some type of Flight. I'll get someone who knows more about the different breeds than me to come have a look.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Thanks 

I guess I'll try calling local pigeon clubs and feed stores and see if anyone is familiar with the band letters.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sasha008 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I guess I'll try calling local pigeon clubs and feed stores and see if anyone is familiar with the band letters.


I got a PM from the member I wrote to. He says it appears to be a type of Flight to him too. Not sure why he didn't just post here?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is a type of flight, because Phyll's bird is one and looks like that one.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Sasha,
Looked at all of your pigeon pics. What beauties !!
Daryl


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI SASHA008, Welcome and how are things in SMITHTOWN? The bird you have looks to me to be a FLIGHT, you might try calling RALPH WHITE in BRENTWOOD he is the sec. of the mid island flight club phone#631-273-3919, also there is RAY ROSALIA of BAYPORT HE IS THE SEC. OF THE NASSU SUFFOLK PIGEON FANCIERS CLUB his phone # 631-472-9168 you may get some help from these men in locating the owner. . Is Mr Smith's bull still there I remember seeing it as we drove out to our summer place in Holbrook many years ago (60). Just for you members the bull that I speak of was a very impressive statue of a bull that MR SMITH is said to have ridden and was granted all the land within the area that he rode that bull .Hence the name of the town SMITH'S TOWN just a bit of LONG ISLAND history. * .GEORGE


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info George. The number for Ralph White was out of service. I did talk to Ray Rosalia. He said LIDF stands for Long Island Domestic Flight. He knows a couple people who keep them and will try to find someone who can track the band number. He said there's a remote chance the owner can be found, that some clubs don't keep records on bands. Which seems to me to defeat the purpose of banding birds lol. He offered to take the bird if need be and try to find it a home. Yes, Mr. Smith's bull is still there 

Thanks for the compliment Daryl. My old camera bit the dust so I'm using my boyfriend's cell phone which doesn't take the best photos. I hope to get a digital camera soon. Misty and Muffin are my birds, the others are all fosters.

The little white flight is doing well. I wormed him. I feel badly though. He's very flighty, not at all used to being in a cage. And he freaks out when hearing my birds cooing and flying around the living room. He wants to join the flock


----------

